# La Sal Mountain Archery Elk



## hansenusn (May 19, 2014)

I drew my Archery Elk Tag for the La Sal Mountains. I am getting geared up for my first scouting trip here in a couple weeks. Its been a number of years since I was last down there deer hunting but never been there for elk. 

What do people think of the Unit for Elk? I know there is a lot of private to steer away from with JB & Redds Ranches. 

Has anyone been down there recently in the past couple years? How are the elk looking down there? Where is a good central area to camp that people like?

Are they responding to bugles during the archery hunt at all, like in the beginning of September?


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Camp at hidden lake. They respond fairly well that last 10days of the hunt. Not like the rifle but .......


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Why steer away from private. Hunt the legal fringes.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

JuddCT said:


> Why steer away from private. Hunt the legal fringes.


You could run into a recovery problem if you hunt the fringes. In my opinion I would steer clear of them. One thing that I need to add is take you fishing pole and shotgun.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> You could run into a recovery problem if you hunt the fringes. In my opinion I would steer clear of them. One thing that I need to add is take you fishing pole and shotgun.


Good point. But I wouldn't ignore them.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

All I can say is that animals from the La Sals are some of the best eating that I've ever had-it must be all of the acorns from the oak brush that they eat. Be prepared to see bears too-every time I've been up there we've seen at least a few. They are neat animals to watch.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I typically hunt deer down there on the muzzy and love the place. The archery really depends on the rut. As mentioned, you will get better rut action towards the end of your hunt. 

There's plenty of public down there but Redd's is a huge CWMU so look out for it. JBs isn't terribly big but you might run into their borders. Great bulls down there! As mentioned, be prepared to see plenty of bear.


----------



## hansenusn (May 19, 2014)

I have always ran into bears when I have deer hunted down there. Elk is going to be a different experience though. Thanks on the advise on Hidden Lake. I had been told before that is a nice area to camp. What lakes are good for the fishing up there? How is the fly fishing? I'm probably going to take off and spend just the last 10 days of the hunt down there. Hopefully I am able to come across some good bulls.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Both Dons Lake and Hidden Lake aren't bad. Dons is interesting because if the moss isn't real bad, you can usually watch the entire action because the water is so clear. On the other side of the mountain, I've fished up in Miners Basin which was a lot of fun. Just smaller stock fish. I think we pulled some 12-14 inch trout out of Hidden Lake. I'll be down hunting deer there this year after a two year break from a CWMU deer, and a Kansas Whitetail hunt that took my normal hunts place. I can't wait to head back. Normally scout a couple times but with a baby due anytime, it's not looking too good this year. Wish I lived in Moab and not SLC!


----------

